# GM built its 150000th Chevrolet Cruze in Argentina



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

So, after reading the conversation about what GM could have done to keep selling the Cruze, it’s interesting to see this post. What’s so different about the Argentine market that they can make a go there? Other than, I’m guessing massive govt subsidies.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Or barriers to imports


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I smell a possible road trip...do you think they sell the LTZ Hatch with a manual?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Tpstr said:


> So, after reading the conversation about what GM could have done to keep selling the Cruze, it’s interesting to see this post. What’s so different about the Argentine market that they can make a go there? Other than, I’m guessing massive govt subsidies.


I'm just guessing, but my guess would be that the average American has more discretionary income than the average Argentine and therefore SUV'S and trucks don't sell as well in Argentina than they do in the United States.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Argentina had a protected industry for many years; maybe that has continued. I am from Kenosha, and I know that for a long time, Kaiser Industries-Argentina built cars based on the Kaiser Manhattan and, following that, the mid-1960s AMC/Rambler American and Classic body shells with Kaiser OHC 6 cyl engines. I'm not sure these cars were sold anywhere else in the world.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I still like the look of the hatch.


----------

